# Prayer request .... having back surgery Jan.26



## BCHunter (Jan 19, 2011)

I discovered Dec.22, after 2 long years of pain in my feet & legs, that my L5 vertabra is broken and my spine has slid inward about 25%. This was a welcomed discovery because during the 2 years I saw 6 doctors with very little hope & comfort for the pain. My neurosurgeon is confident this will ease my pain & discomfort. I thank God for this and know that I am in His hand's & on His time table... not mine! 
The procedure will require 2 cages in place of my 2 discs that have been crushed above & below L5. Also 2 rods with 6 screws will be installed to fuse my L4 & L5 together and realign my spine correctly.  This will decompress my nerves & spinal canal. 
Sadly, I think I injured my back from a fall one evening from a ladder deer stand back in 2007. Careless & in a hurry .... no excuse .... now I pay.
I would covet your prayers as I prepare for & go thru this surgery... Pray for God to guide the surgeons hand! 
Thank You GON Friends!
Chad


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 19, 2011)

Praying for a successful surgery and quick recovery......................RW


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 19, 2011)

Prayers sent,Chad. Sounds like you're in good hands all the way around!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2011)

You are in my Prayers for a full,pain free recovery. Keep us updated.


----------



## messenger (Jan 19, 2011)

Praying for you as well as your doctors, that God will guide their hands.


----------



## cmghunter (Jan 19, 2011)

May you have a succesfull surgery and a speedy recovery.I know your pain,i've been suffering with the same issue for 4 years.Most people don't have a clue as to the pain you experience with back problems.Hope you can turn cart wheels after your surgery.Any relief will be a blessing i'm sure.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 20, 2011)

suffered for 20 yrs too! L5 S1. my epidurals were useless. got to the point where I could not stand long enough to use the restroom. had surgery on the disc which had calcified over the years and was grinding the nerve, the hole in the disc the nerve ran through was closed pinching the nerve almost to paralysis. was able to stand and walk that morning . getting better ever since. I feel you will too! our prayers for your surgery and speedy recovery!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 20, 2011)

Prayers sent Chad! Though not as serious as yours, I had back surgery 10 years ago and have had zero issues since.


----------



## BCHunter (Jan 20, 2011)

cmghunter said:


> May you have a succesfull surgery and a speedy recovery.I know your pain,i've been suffering with the same issue for 4 years.Most people don't have a clue as to the pain you experience with back problems.Hope you can turn cart wheels after your surgery.Any relief will be a blessing i'm sure.



Thanks cmghunter!  Pain hurts & brings on so many other issues.... noone can see it & only you can feel it.... stressfull physically & mentally.


----------



## BCHunter (Jan 20, 2011)

speedcop said:


> suffered for 20 yrs too! L5 S1. my epidurals were useless. got to the point where I could not stand long enough to use the restroom. had surgery on the disc which had calcified over the years and was grinding the nerve, the hole in the disc the nerve ran through was closed pinching the nerve almost to paralysis. was able to stand and walk that morning . getting better ever since. I feel you will too! our prayers for your surgery and speedy recovery!



Thanks for your encouraging words speedcop!  I am glad you are getting better!


----------



## BCHunter (Jan 20, 2011)

Jasper said:


> Prayers sent Chad! Though not as serious as yours, I had back surgery 10 years ago and have had zero issues since.



Thanks Jasper!  It is so comforting to hear success stories after back surgery.


----------



## BCHunter (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement & prayers Guys!  I will update often so you can follow my recovery. I knew I could count on prayers from fellow outdoorsmen! God is still in the healing business today just as He was in the days of Lazarus ..... sometimes He uses gifted & skilled Physicians to do His HANDywork! God Bless you all!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 20, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> You are in my Prayers for a full,pain free recovery. Keep us updated.



x2 praying for you


----------



## sepk (Jan 21, 2011)

Will be praying for you.  I too had back surgery in 2000 and have not had any problems since.  I am 50 and ran a 1/2 marathan last Thanksgiving with my 20 year old daughter.  I had a blast.  It is amazing how good I felt right after the surgery.  God bless.


----------



## SSG (Jan 21, 2011)

speedcop said:


> suffered for 20 yrs too! L5 S1. my epidurals were useless. got to the point where I could not stand long enough to use the restroom. had surgery on the disc which had calcified over the years and was grinding the nerve, the hole in the disc the nerve ran through was closed pinching the nerve almost to paralysis. was able to stand and walk that morning . getting better ever since. I feel you will too! our prayers for your surgery and speedy recovery!



X2 Had the same thing. Messed mine up in the USMC.Had surgery in 98. It was good to go after the surgery untill I started messing around with some tree,s that needed cutin down. Messed it up again!!!!. Its not nearly as bad as before, but still bothers me alot.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 21, 2011)

You have my prayers to Father for sure.


----------



## Lorri (Jan 29, 2011)

prayers added - hope you are recovering well - I had back surgery also mine was from a car accident - first surgery the put a piece of my hip in didn't work - second surgery took out three discs and put screws and rods in my back - don't have the pain I did - have my moments now but don't have to live on pain killers anymore - just aleve every now and then.  Just don't over do it and try to do to much.


----------



## sepk (Jan 31, 2011)

Been praying for you.  Give us an update when you get a chance.  God Bless.


----------



## BCHunter (Jan 31, 2011)

Update .... Well I had surgery on Wed. Jan. 26, 2011. I must say, without a shadow of a doubt, that I was in God's hands that entire day. I was cool & calm with much peace that morning. I don't remember falling off to sleep or waking  up ..... very peaceful!  I was hooked up to morphine injection device. I used it, but only when I was going to have to do physical theraphy. I  was told early Thursday morning that physical therapy was going to get me out of the bed and have me walk some. My 1st thought was "how is this gonna be possible?"   They came in at 10:a.m. and helped me up and I was walking again...... less than a day after my surgery! I walked 2 more time Thursday with an average of 500 feet per  per walk... each time was easier with very little pain. My doctor came in at 7:a.m. Friday morning and checked me out good and asked me if I wanted to go home ..... I said YES! I was resting in my bed at my home by 1:45 p.m. on Friday.   The only pain I have now is from laying flat on my back with the metal staples up against my backbone. I will be having the staples removed in about 10 days.
God has been so good to me! Thanks for all your prayers lifted up to God for me & my medical procedure.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 31, 2011)

awesome!  Glad you're on the mend.


----------



## BCHunter (Feb 10, 2011)

Update..... 2 weeks post-op ..... doing great!  Walked a mile 2 days ago. No problems so far and no pain to speak of..... I only take Aleve at night before bedtime to help me sleep. Thanks for the prayers guys!  God Bless!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great to hear. Praise god.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 11, 2011)

AMEN GOD is good all the time.


----------



## sepk (Feb 11, 2011)

Praise God.  He is good.


----------

